# Official Beta Testing Signup for new TiVo Mobile App



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See the following Google docs form to sign up as an official beta tester of TiVo's new mobile app (for iOS & Android).

TiVo Mobile Beta Testing Signup​Note the following from the first page of the signup form:

_You understand that TiVo's Beta testing program requires you to sign an NDA and participate in weekly testing tasks._​
Announced via a post to the TiVo.Innovate Facebook group, here.

*David Shoop:* Anyone intersted in Beta testing the new mobile app, iOS and Android? You can be a part of TiVo's Beta Testing crew. Please complete the signup process using the following Google Form: TiVo Mobile Beta Testing Signup.

Thanks in advance for your interesting in participating in our Beta​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

...


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> See the following Google docs form to sign up as an official beta tester of TiVo's new mobile app (for iOS & Android).
> 
> TiVo Mobile Beta Testing Signup​Note the following from the first page of the signup form:
> 
> ...


Signed up. I hope they don't break the current iOS app which works fine for me although I don't stream to my devices.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> Signed up. I hope they don't break the current iOS app which works fine for me although I don't stream to my devices.


Any news/update on the new Tivo Beta App for Android and iOS? I hope this comes out soon. iOS app needs a major refresh, and I hope new Tivo app works on Amazon Fire Stick too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm betting the update will have a Hydra like UI, so be careful what you wish for.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I kind of hope so... the current app is terribly out of date, a UI refresh would be nice, but I also hope it uses the new services and performs better.

We will see...


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I kind of hope so... the current app is terribly out of date, a UI refresh would be nice, but I also hope it uses the new services and performs better.


What new services?

In theory, a UI refresh would be OK. In practice the refresh usually entails removal of some useful feature set.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

bradleys said:


> I kind of hope so... the current app is terribly out of date, a UI refresh would be nice, but I also hope it uses the new services and performs better.
> 
> We will see...


Out of date?? Perhaps, but it gets the job done. I certainly hope it doesn't radically change, i.e., Hydra.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> Out of date?? Perhaps, but it gets the job done. I certainly hope it doesn't radically change, i.e., Hydra.


I suspect the design queues will very closely mirror Hydra.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hydra would work well on a tablet. A phone doesn’t really have a lot of room for slides, etc.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

It's good to hear that they're working on a relatively major update.

Good to hear they're still working on it at all.

I'd be happy if it provided commercial skip on the downloaded recordings.

However, I think the fundamental problem is that the processor on the DVRs are outdated, which would for instance be a reason why whenever you change panels or load the programming guide, it's slow to update.

I also believe the poor download speeds are also related to outdated hardware.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wco81 said:


> I'd be happy if it provided commercial skip on the downloaded recordings.


downloading shows is very very iffy for me, but if there was skip mode, and hopefully quick mode (though I still want it far faster than the Tivo itself does), I'd try downloading again to watch at the gym. as it is now, I just watch the stuff on Hulu no commercials, and for a few other things, I watch in VLC shows downloaded -- which has far worse control over the video than the normal swiping through the video in the iOS app.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

mattack said:


> downloading shows is very very iffy for me, but if there was skip mode, and hopefully quick mode (though I still want it far faster than the Tivo itself does), I'd try downloading again to watch at the gym. as it is now, I just watch the stuff on Hulu no commercials, and for a few other things, I watch in VLC shows downloaded -- which has far worse control over the video than the normal swiping through the video in the iOS app.


It's very iffy for me too, when I'm doing it from half way around the world, even with very fast connections on both ends.

An hour show at medium quality is about 600-700 MB. But it can take days, including repeated aborts. Tivo app. says streaming device not found. If you try later, it will work. But it's kind of a PITA, even though I have to keep the app. open.

Other streaming apps. which lets you download do not have these problems. For instance, the Showtime Anytime app. will download in the background and rarely requires intervention to restart it several times.

I think that points at the Tivo hardware not being fast enough to "serve" these downloads.

But it's a very useful feature when you get it to work. When you have some down time during travels, it's nice to be able to view your recordings instead of waiting to get back home.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

wco81 said:


> It's very iffy for me too, when I'm doing it from half way around the world, even with very fast connections on both ends.
> 
> An hour show at medium quality is about 600-700 MB. But it can take days, including repeated aborts. Tivo app. says streaming device not found. If you try later, it will work. But it's kind of a PITA, even though I have to keep the app. open.
> 
> ...


If there is one thing Tivo has going for it, it is hardware being fast enough...


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

wco81 said:


> Other streaming apps. which lets you download do not have these problems. For instance, the Showtime Anytime app. will download in the background and rarely requires intervention to restart it several times.


I always thought that the major bottleneck in downloading from a Tivo box is the home network upstream speed. (Not an issue with streaming app downloads.)
Am I wrong? I just did a speedtest on my Comcast ISP and it read 212 Mbps down, but only 12 up.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

humbb said:


> I always thought that the major bottleneck in downloading from a Tivo box is the home network upstream speed. (Not an issue with streaming app downloads.)
> Am I wrong? I just did a speedtest on my Comcast ISP and it read 212 Mbps down, but only 12 up.


Sure, but what about when you refresh the screen in the app. for the programming guide, My Shows or the To Do list?

Those aren't doing a file transfer but rather it has to gather the current state from the DVR and send it for the app. to refresh.

I'm surprised there are doubts about the Broadcom processor in the Roamio being outdated now. It's 5 years old now?

There's a reason the client apps. for streaming apps. are sluggish.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> Out of date?? Perhaps, but it gets the job done. I certainly hope it doesn't radically change, i.e., Hydra.


I agree. For me, until I upgraded to a Bolt last summer, the app never would work for me on my TiVoHD even though it was "supposed to". So I too find that the app does exactly what I need it to, but, yes, everyone is dufferent.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wco81 said:


> It's very iffy for me too, when I'm doing it from half way around the world, even with very fast connections on both ends.
> 
> An hour show at medium quality is about 600-700 MB. But it can take days, including repeated aborts. Tivo app. says streaming device not found. If you try later, it will work. But it's kind of a PITA, even though I have to keep the app. open.
> 
> ...


There is a reason for this. TiVo doesn't really "download" the show. It uses the same HLS format for both streaming and downloading. HLS works by breaking up a video into thousands of little 10 second chunks then using a playlist file to tell the device their order. When you download a file it simply saves all the little chunks to a folder on the drive. With iOS the Apple SDK only allows you to push a single download operation off into the background, then when it's done your app is terminated. Since TiVo is downloading thousands of little chunks, and not one big file, it's not possible for it to push that download task off into the background. With iOS you can set a sort of timer that will get called every now and then and check for new download tasks, which is how some apps are capable of creating a download queue, but the rate it's called is in minutes (decided by iOS) so if TiVo were only allowed to download one 10 second chunk every time it wouldn't be practical for them to use this.

The only way TiVo could support background downloading on iOS is to switch to a different, single file, format for downloading. Then they could push the download off into the background and it would complete without the app having to be open. I have no idea how hard/easy that would be for them to do. Especially since they would need to also support the old Stream hardware which is a lot more difficult for them to update and has to act as sort of a proxy between the source TiVo and the mobile device.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The only way TiVo could support background downloading on iOS is to switch to a different, single file, format for downloading. Then they could push the download off into the background and it would complete without the app having to be open. I have no idea how hard/easy that would be for them to do. Especially since they would need to also support the old Stream hardware which is a lot more difficult for them to update and has to act as sort of a proxy between the source TiVo and the mobile device.


My understanding is that background tasks have a 10 minute window to complete tasks and if they don't they have to sleep and wait for iOS to allocate them more time. Even if TiVo made a single large file, I doubt it could download in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> My understanding is that background tasks have a 10 minute window to complete tasks and if they don't they have to sleep and wait for iOS to allocate them more time. Even if TiVo made a single large file, I doubt it could download in less than 10 minutes.


There is an exception for downloads. Downloads are treated differently. You basically setup the download using a special API class, then you can pass that off to the OS if your app is closed so that it'll complete in the background. But the API takes a single URL. So it'd have to be a single file to work. HLS basically uses a bunch of separate HTTP requests to download each tiny segment of the video.

Although I wonder if they could use the little overlay movie window thing, that allows the app to continue to play a video PIP when it's closed, to trick iOS into downloading in the background?


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> There is an exception for downloads. Downloads are treated differently. You basically setup the download using a special API class, then you can pass that off to the OS if your app is closed so that it'll complete in the background. But the API takes a single URL. So it'd have to be a single file to work. HLS basically uses a bunch of separate HTTP requests to download each tiny segment of the video.
> 
> Although I wonder if they could use the little overlay movie window thing, that allows the app to continue to play a video PIP when it's closed, to trick iOS into downloading in the background?


That's sorta-kinda what I do ... I put my iPad into split-screen mode and let the TiVo app download while I do something else. Seems to work well.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

wco81 said:


> It's very iffy for me too, when I'm doing it from half way around the world, even with very fast connections on both ends.
> 
> An hour show at medium quality is about 600-700 MB. But it can take days, including repeated aborts. Tivo app. says streaming device not found. If you try later, it will work. But it's kind of a PITA, even though I have to keep the app. open.
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't think it has anything to do with the speed of the Tivo hardware -- especially since you can download shows with e.g. kmttg just fine.. and with the Tivo stream (built into the newer Tivos), you're downloading an even lower bitstream show..

I remember paying enough attention to it, same with the streaming device not found problem, that I think the streaming device is *crashing* often. I tried a few times to send this as feedback through the Tivo site, but never got anywhere.

I'd love to talk to someone technical at Tivo to give useful info/get logs off of my machine/etc.. Heck, I would even PAY a one time fee to get these bugs fixed.

Also, on ONE of my Tivos (Roamio Pro), just plain bringing up the now playing *often* but not always does the "connection interrupted" (whatever it says exactly) page.. But it most often happens on WiFI, even inside my house.. So I can usually but not 100% of the time, turn off WiFi, and it will then work over cellular.. But it also fails (_slightly_ less often) on WiFi outside the house.. So somehow the WiFi-ness seems related to but not absolutely a cause of the failure (since much less often it will also fail on cellular).

But it won't happen anywhere near as often on my P4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Actually, I don't think it has anything to do with the speed of the Tivo hardware -- especially since you can download shows with e.g. kmttg just fine.. and with the Tivo stream (built into the newer Tivos), you're downloading an even lower bitstream show..


When transferring to mobile the video is being transcoded. Transcoding is very CPU intensive. It requires special hardware in the TiVo to do the transcoding. (or an external Stream which has a special transcoding chip) The speed of the transfer is limited by the speed of that transcoding chip.

Transferring to a PC does not transcode. It simply muxes the stream and encrptys it. The encryption process is also somewhat CPU bound, which is why each new generation of TiVo can transfer faster than the last.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, I know. *SEPARATE HARDWARE* is doing the transcoding, as you said.. So the CPU is not involved in the same way..

it's vaguely similar to the original Tivos, how they would live digitize the analog signal into digital, at various bit rates. The separate hardware is doing the reencoding.. not the CPU..


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jlb said:


> I agree. For me, until I upgraded to a Bolt last summer, the app never would work for me on my TiVoHD even though it was "supposed to". So I too find that the app does exactly what I need it to, but, yes, everyone is dufferent.


At least on Android, the old app was working S3/HD until they stopped supporting S3/HD's online. It never worked with the new app (Android still had both versions available in Google Play but that may not have been the case with iOS.)

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Yes, I know. *SEPARATE HARDWARE* is doing the transcoding, as you said.. So the CPU is not involved in the same way..
> 
> it's vaguely similar to the original Tivos, how they would live digitize the analog signal into digital, at various bit rates. The separate hardware is doing the reencoding.. not the CPU..


But on those old TiVos the hardware only needed to encode in realtime. i.e. one hour show takes one hour to encode. With downloading we want it as fast as possible so the demands on the hardware are greater. Plus H.264 requires a LOT more computing power to encode than MPEG-2, which is what those old TiVos used.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

jkudlacz said:


> I hope new Tivo app works on Amazon Fire Stick too.


Yes, I found it odd that there was no amazon Tivo app when Tivo was selling the VOX Tivo's, but others think that Tivo is holding back because a functional Amazon Tivo App would cut into their Tivo Mini sales. Also, Amazon is going to release their own DVR device that would integrate with the Fire TV, so Amazon may not want a competing Tivo app either.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmmm. I just saw this thread. Interesting. It's amazing so many people talk about IOS, since IOS devices really have a small market share when you consider the whole world. I am an Android person (programmer types usually are, I think) and can say that as usual with development, Tivo, Inc has been lacking in the Android version. The latest release is V3.2.5 came out on 11/10/2017. The resume point problem (gee, it's not only on a Tivo) is one of the worst problems. Even though the My Shows screen shows a progress bar that is not at the beginning, it sometimes (many times) starts at the beginning. It will also sometimes (many times) lose the resume point if the stream is interrupted for any reason. Also the Tivo box at home does not usually know that the resume point has changed. Also it is a PITA if you get interrupted and the stupid system tells you that you are using too many concurrent streams and you have to keep trying (there must be a time limit). I only use the app if I am out of the house (why use an app when you have a TV in front of you?). I would absolutely love if they had an option to run without the screen. You may think that is weird, but for news, if I am driving, I do not need the screen on. Also I wish there was an option to lock the screen somehow, because if I am walking around in a store and listening (again, to news), the screen is sensitive in my pocket and too much movement might hit a part of the screen that throws it out of the recording, and that really is a PITA.

Too much to ask? I think they might hate me finding all the bugs, which I would do, only to find out that they probably won't fix them or call them Not Bugs, as Tivo, Inc sometimes does when they call bugs "feature requests".

Oh, I do run on with a subject like this...LOL.

Hydra interface on an app...you should see my face now, it looks like this:


----------



## sloopjohnb (Mar 21, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> ...since IOS devices really have a small market share when you consider the whole world. I am an Android person...


This isn't the place for an iOS/Android comparison, but your statement is incorrect. A quick search shows that iOS has 45% of the market.

Mobile OS market share in the U.S. 2018 | Statista


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

sloopjohnb said:


> This isn't the place for an iOS/Android comparison, but your statement is incorrect. A quick search shows that iOS has 45% of the market.


He specifically referenced the whole world, not just the U.S., and in that context his statement is entirely accurate, as a quick search would show.

Mobile Operating System Market Share Worldwide

Global mobile OS market share

Now, one can certainly dig deeper into the numbers, and especially the underlying demographics, to spin the number against or in favor various ideas. For example, one might argue that a the market share for iOS is substantially higher than the global average among owners of certain high-end electronics. Or much higher for Android among (to use Sam's term) 'programmer types,' ... or whatever.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Megamind said:


> Now, one can certainly dig deeper into the numbers, and especially the underlying demographics, to spin the number against or in favor various ideas. For example, one might argue that a the market share for iOS is substantially higher than the global average among owners of certain high-end electronics. Or much higher for Android among (to use Sam's term) 'programmer types,' ... or whatever.


You need to compare areas where the TiVo app will be used, which at this point is basically the U.S. and the UK, so the mobile share numbers will skew closer to the US data than the global data.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since TiVo only works in US and Canada world wide stats don't really apply do they?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> You need to compare areas where the TiVo app will be used, which at this point is basically the U.S. and the UK, so the mobile share numbers will skew closer to the US data than the global data.


They don't make a UK TiVo any more. I think there is a DBS service over there that uses TiVo under the hood, but I'm pretty sure they have their own app.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

morac said:


> You need to compare areas where the TiVo app will be used, which at this point is basically the U.S. and the UK, so the mobile share numbers will skew closer to the US data than the global data.


No argument here. I was only pointing out that @sloopjohnb was using U.S. statistics to refute a claim that specifically referenced the world at large. And if you read my entire post, I specifically stated the the market share for iOS users was likely to be higher among 'owners of certain high-end electronics.' That would surely include TiVo, Sonos, and many more devices.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Since TiVo only works in US and Canada world wide stats don't really apply do they?


True, but if you're going to refute a claim, at least make that argument rather than using apples and oranges statistics. You'll have to forgive my stubbornness on this point; we are a family of mathematicians and statisticians.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Funny, no one is commenting on my critique of the functions of the app itself...

I do have an Ipad2 on my couch, but don't use it much. Sometimes to search, but my phone is like 10 times faster...and 10 times smaller. The Android app has always been lacking in comparison to the IOS app.

Seems like they closed the Beta testing already. Oh well...LOL


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

sloopjohnb said:


> This isn't the place for an iOS/Android comparison, but your statement is incorrect. A quick search shows that iOS has 45% of the market.
> 
> Mobile OS market share in the U.S. 2018 | Statista





Megamind said:


> He specifically referenced the whole world, not just the U.S., and in that context his statement is entirely accurate, as a quick search would show.
> 
> Mobile Operating System Market Share Worldwide
> 
> ...


Well not sure it really matters. If 90% of Tivo's are in US then Android and iOS should be equally supported. Either way, I just want Tivo to create an App that works on Any Android device so that I can update the hardware instead of waiting for next Tivo hardware refresh which tends to be more expensive and more limited. I had older Tivo Mini gen. 1 in my daughter's bedroom but because she was mostly using it to stream Netflix I decided to get Amazon Fire Stick for $29 (Amazon had a sale). I hope new Tivo App will work on Amazon Fire Stick, this will probably convince me to upgrade our Master Bedroom Tivo Mini gen. 2 instead of going with Tivo Vox Mini. Netflix and Amazon Prime apps are suffering on those old Tivo Mini's, super slow, unresponsive just a horrible user experience.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> They don't make a UK TiVo any more. I think there is a DBS service over there that uses TiVo under the hood, but I'm pretty sure they have their own app.


What is Virgin TV using? The Virgin TV V6 Box


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

mattack said:


> Actually, I don't think it has anything to do with the speed of the Tivo hardware -- especially since you can download shows with e.g. kmttg just fine.. and with the Tivo stream (built into the newer Tivos), you're downloading an even lower bitstream show..
> 
> I remember paying enough attention to it, same with the streaming device not found problem, that I think the streaming device is *crashing* often. I tried a few times to send this as feedback through the Tivo site, but never got anywhere.
> 
> ...


Can anyone with Tivo Bolt tell me how fast their downloads take using Tivo iOS app or Tivo Android app for that matter? This will tell us if hardware is the issue, and this is just for Home streaming. If I want to take any shows on the road with us I don't even bother with Tivo App, years back it used to be faster but it has gotten slower and less reliable over the years.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

samccfl99 said:


> Funny, no one is commenting on my critique of the functions of the app itself...
> 
> I do have an Ipad2 on my couch, but don't use it much. Sometimes to search, but my phone is like 10 times faster...and 10 times smaller. The Android app has always been lacking in comparison to the IOS app.
> 
> Seems like they closed the Beta testing already. Oh well...LOL


I still use iOS app to schedule recording of certain events, soccer games etc., but it does not always connect, sometimes it takes few attempt to get it working, it is hot mess. App needs a refresh badly for few years now. If we can get Skip, Quick Mode and maybe faster downloads then it would be a significant improvement that Tivo could easily monetize when offering their service to Cable Companies.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jkudlacz said:


> I still use iOS app to schedule recording of certain events, soccer games etc., but it does not always connect, sometimes it takes few attempt to get it working, it is hot mess. App needs a refresh badly for few years now. If we can get Skip, Quick Mode and maybe faster downloads then it would be a significant improvement that Tivo could easily monetize when offering their service to Cable Companies.


Try it on an old boat anchor IPAD2...LOL


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Of course anyone who gets accepted can't discuss fight club the app here. Shame, I would have like to see what folks were thinking about it when they get it.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> Out of date?? Perhaps, but it gets the job done.  I certainly hope it doesn't radically change, i.e., Hydra.


Yeah barely. I have to keep reconnecting to my Tivo Box, downloads are pretty much a laughing matter at this point. Other than logo update I have not seen useful update in 3 years now.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

humbb said:


> I always thought that the major bottleneck in downloading from a Tivo box is the home network upstream speed. (Not an issue with streaming app downloads.)
> Am I wrong? I just did a speedtest on my Comcast ISP and it read 212 Mbps down, but only 12 up.


Well downloads lately are terrible even at home. If I can barely get download working after multiple attempts at home, I don't even bother trying to get it downloaded remotely.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

alexb said:


> Of course anyone who gets accepted can't discuss fight club the app here. Shame, I would have like to see what folks were thinking about it when they get it.


Well maybe @TiVo_Ted could give us some love and provide small update to the community. If new app is coming and it will work on Apple TV, Amazon Fire Stick then I just might decided to upgrade to Tivo Bolt and use Tivo App with those other devices.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I had no idea there was so much hatred for the app.

I use it on iPhone, iPad almost daily and it works fine. I may have to reconnect every few weeks.

Downloads are slow (15mins for an hour show, approx) and it is annoying to have to keep the app open but that’s my biggest complaint.

Up until a few months ago I’d download an hour show to watch at the gym 3-4 days a week and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

The biggest issue I've always had with the app is that streaming is wholly unreliable, even under ideal network conditions. Worse, if streaming fails when you are away from home, the app will tell you to re-setup streaming, which you can't do unless you are home. 

Download speeds are atrocious as well, even accounting for slower uplink speeds from the TiVo through an ISP. I can download a full season or two of shows from Netflix or Amazon in a third of the time it takes to download one medium quality video via the TiVo app, and I don't have to keep those apps open or my phone plugged in to do it. 

For me, the app has been useful only in the sense that it allows me to easily program a recording when I'm away from home.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Megamind said:


> The biggest issue I've always had with the app is that streaming is wholly unreliable, even under ideal network conditions. Worse, if streaming fails when you are away from home, the app will tell you to re-setup streaming, which you can't do unless you are home.
> 
> Download speeds are atrocious as well, even accounting for slower uplink speeds from the TiVo through an ISP. I can download a full season or two of shows from Netflix or Amazon in a third of the time it takes to download one medium quality video via the TiVo app, and I don't have to keep those apps open or my phone plugged in to do it.
> 
> For me, the app has been useful only in the sense that it allows me to easily program a recording when I'm away from home.


I believe that the slowness with Tivo is that it has to convert the file for something that can be used.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

smark said:


> I believe that the slowness with Tivo is that it has to convert the file for something that can be used.


Yes, I recall that being mentioned previously, and should have mentioned that as another reason I don't expect TiVo downloads to ever be able to match the speeds of Netflix or Amazon. But 15-20+ minutes for a single 1-hour show? (And that's only if the download somehow manages to complete without any interruption.) For others, that may be perfectly fine. For me, personally, that's just not generally practical.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

smark said:


> I believe that the slowness with Tivo is that it has to convert the file for something that can be used.


Before Hydra it was faster, I think Hydra is pushing that processor in Tivo Roamio Plus we have so much that there is barely anything left for streaming. I want to get Tivo Bolt, but that processor is now 3 years old :-(. Hmm I think I am going to skip Bolt or Vox and hope there is another hardware refresh coming, unless I can get an amazing deal on Tivo Bolt or Vox.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Megamind said:


> Yes, I recall that being mentioned previously, and should have mentioned that as another reason I don't expect TiVo downloads to ever be able to match the speeds of Netflix or Amazon. But 15-20+ minutes for a single 1-hour show? (And that's only if the download somehow manages to complete without any interruption.) For others, that may be perfectly fine. For me, personally, that's just not generally practical.


Right, I just stick to streaming Amazon Prime or Netflix, and if I have to watch at the gym or on the plane I just download using those apps.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Megamind said:


> Yes, I recall that being mentioned previously, and should have mentioned that as another reason I don't expect TiVo downloads to ever be able to match the speeds of Netflix or Amazon. But 15-20+ minutes for a single 1-hour show? (And that's only if the download somehow manages to complete without any interruption.) For others, that may be perfectly fine. For me, personally, that's just not generally practical


For something that has to transcode to a much lower resolution while downloading I would consider that expected/reasonable.

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI...


TiVo_Ted said:


> FYI, our new iOS mobile app should drop over the weekend (version 4.1)


p.s. Current version == v3.7.9(1087645)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Megamind said:


> Yes, I recall that being mentioned previously, and should have mentioned that as another reason I don't expect TiVo downloads to ever be able to match the speeds of Netflix or Amazon. But 15-20+ minutes for a single 1-hour show? (And that's only if the download somehow manages to complete without any interruption.) For others, that may be perfectly fine. For me, personally, that's just not generally practical.


Amazon and Netflix have a mobile ready version of every program on their servers, ready to go. TiVo has to transocde the recording on your DVR to a mobile friendly format on the fly. Even on a high power PC 20 minutes to transcode an hour of content is pretty good. There was a time not too many years ago when simply being able to transcode to H.264 in reatime required a top of the line PC. Doing it in 1/3 realtime is actually quite the accomplishment even by today's standards.

This is another reason I think TiVo should convert to a Tablo style system where they transcode everything as it's being recorded. Very few people would notice the quality difference and it would make downloading and streaming so much better.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> This is another reason I think TiVo should convert to a Tablo style system where they transcode everything as it's being recorded. Very few people would notice the quality difference and it would make downloading and streaming so much better.


My point, which as I read back I can see got a bit muddled, was not that transcoding was taking longer than it should, but that download times of 15-20 minutes for a one hour show are generally not practical, especially when the TiVo app cannot consistently complete downloads of that length or more without user intervention. If I'm traveling overseas and want to take along even just a few hours of recordings for the long flight, it's just not worth the time and trouble.

FWIW, I've previously suggested to TiVo personnel that users be allowed to enable automatic transcoding for all or selected shows, much along the lines that you suggest, but so far they seem to have other priorities.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they changed the way downloading worked they could enable background downloading so it wouldn’t be such an issue.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

jkudlacz said:


> Before Hydra it was faster, I think Hydra is pushing that processor in Tivo Roamio Plus we have so much that there is barely anything left for streaming.


Actually the Roamio's CPU isn't used for the transcoding. The Roamio Plus and Pro have a built-in TiVo Stream to do the transcoding. The Stream hardware can transcode up to 4 streams simultaneously with minimal involvement from the Roamio's CPU. (The Roamio has to load the data from disk and hand it off to the Stream hardware, but that's it.) So Hydra shouldn't be any different from Encore. (I'm running Encore and it's plenty slow.)

This is why the Roamio Basic and OTA models can't stream unless you attach the (now discontinued) external TiVo Stream box.

The Bolt uses its CPU to do the transcoding (and is limited to two simultaneous streams as a result, if I remember correctly.)


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tivo_Ted mentioned in another thread that the IOS app should be updated over the weekend to 4.1. Anyone seeing this yet. Still on the old version here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dave13077 said:


> Tivo_Ted mentioned in another thread that the IOS app should be updated over the weekend to 4.1. Anyone seeing this yet. Still on the old version here.


Nope. Hitting the App Store this morning (Oct1), no update for the TiVo app was offered.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Nope. Hitting the App Store this morning (Oct1), no update for the TiVo app was offered.


Same. Nothing.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing this morning. Guess their working at "tivo speed".


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

My understanding is that sometimes app developers submit their app to the Apple App Store and it can take days for them to get final approval and released; the time it takes can be variable and is influenced by a number of things including how many other apps are also in the pipeline being reviewed for approval. Because of the recent release of iOS 12 (and then the secondary app updates that need to be made for tiny bug fixes subsequent to the iOS 12-supported version being released), I would speculate that there are many, many other apps in the pipeline right now and this could be delaying the app's release, which is something beyond TiVo's control.


----------



## Flojomojo (Dec 30, 2001)

dave13077 said:


> Tivo_Ted mentioned in another thread that the IOS app should be updated over the weekend to 4.1. Anyone seeing this yet. Still on the old version here.


I'm glad to hear this is getting an update ... I just got a new phone and figured maybe it's time to start watching some video on the tiny screen again. The current 3.7.9 app is 7 months old and doesn't support iPhone X resolutions.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Flojomojo said:


> I'm glad to hear this is getting an update ... I just got a new phone and figured maybe it's time to start watching some video on the tiny screen again. The current 3.7.9 app is 7 months old and doesn't support iPhone X resolutions.


Oh, it's been MUCH longer than that (and a handful of incremental app updates) since they addressed screen resolutions. The 12.9" iPad Pro has been in the field since 2015 and the iOS app still plays videos (even downloaded at best quality) at a pretty mediocre resolution and the app itself renders at a quality clearly intended for lesser/smaller iPad displays than the Pro.

Furthermore, since lots of users now have unlimited cellular data plans and use it to stream, the TiVo app is the only video app I have (including Amazon Prime Video, Netflix, Hulu, cable provider apps, etc.) that won't stream over cellular data. (We had that functionality for a few magical months a few years ago when they accidentally published a beta version to the App Store that supported streaming over cellular...but they took that away a little while later.)

So forgetting about a lot of flash/innovation, this app is long overdue for an update just to support a large quantity of the hardware it's being run on and in the connectivity environments that it is widely used.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jeffrypennock said:


> My understanding is that sometimes app developers submit their app to the Apple App Store and it can take days for them to get final approval and released; the time it takes can be variable and is influenced by a number of things including how many other apps are also in the pipeline being reviewed for approval. Because of the recent release of iOS 12 (and then the secondary app updates that need to be made for tiny bug fixes subsequent to the iOS 12-supported version being released), I would speculate that there are many, many other apps in the pipeline right now and this could be delaying the app's release, which is something beyond TiVo's control.


However, developers can also select to have an app approved and then release it publicly at a future date if their choosing, so they can control the marketing.

A company shouldn't promote a new app is coming unless they can control the date like that.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

Well, it’s been a week now so one could assume it either didn’t get approval for publication to the App Store or they didn’t get it submitted for review when it suggested they might. Sigh.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I was thinking the same thing. Maybe Ted meant THIS weekend.. Once again lets remember it is on Tivo speed.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

jkudlacz said:


> Can anyone with Tivo Bolt tell me how fast their downloads take using Tivo iOS app or Tivo Android app for that matter? This will tell us if hardware is the issue, and this is just for Home streaming. If I want to take any shows on the road with us I don't even bother with Tivo App, years back it used to be faster but it has gotten slower and less reliable over the years.


I have a Tivo Bolt VOX connected via hardwire gigabit ethernet. I have a iPad 10.5. I just transferred a show from the Bolt to the iPad, 698MB according to the "on iPad" tab in my shows. I timed it and it took 14 minutes 17 seconds. Along the way, the app guessed it would take from 13 minutes to 15 minutes. This was a one hour show and I used the "Medium" quality setting.

I have often used the out of home feature of the Tivo to download shows to the iPad to watch in hotels, or elsewhere. If I am on solid wireless (like my daughter's home in LA) or at my own home (same network as the Tivo), it has worked reliably for me. However, on hotel wireless, it will be slower and sometimes fail. Not surprising.

The Bolt is new in the past two months. Previously I had a Roamio Pro. On downloads, there is probably some performance improvement, but I am going by memory, not data. However, with respect to in-home streaming from the Bolt to the iPad, the change from Roamio Pro to Bolt is very noticeable. The Bolt is much more responsive and rarely loses connection, whereas the Roamio was sometimes nearly useless.

A bit off topic, but I found Netflix on the Roamio very difficult to use, so I bought an Apple TV 4K. However, with the Bolt, I find myself always using the Tivo for Netflix since it is responsive and the remote is so much better than the Apple TV remote. The Apple TV Remote is to the Apple TV as Hydra is to Tivo. You can quote me.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> FYI...
> 
> p.s. Current version == v3.7.9(1087645)


OK, I can't wait to see it in action. Do we have any early Mocks of it? Hmm it has been almost a week, is Tivo's app stuck in approval process or did they get a boot and have to modify something?


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

dave13077 said:


> Tivo_Ted mentioned in another thread that the IOS app should be updated over the weekend to 4.1. Anyone seeing this yet. Still on the old version here.


Still not in the app store. I guess 4.1 because after Beta testing Tivo updated from 4.0 to 4.1


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

dave13077 said:


> Yes I was thinking the same thing. Maybe Ted meant THIS weekend.. Once again lets remember it is on Tivo speed.


@TiVo_Ted Any news with Tivo iOS 4.1 App update? I have a work trip starting Sunday would be nice to get new app and download some shows to watch at Night.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, no iOS app yet, but I have the next best thing link to the new APP on Tivo site 

TiVo App (iOS)

I can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_WTW.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Search.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Guide.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_MyShows.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_MyShows_Download.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Remote.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Manage_OPM.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Info.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Share.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_ChangeDVR.png
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/iOS_Settings.png


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

tthkbw said:


> I have a Tivo Bolt VOX connected via hardwire gigabit ethernet. I have a iPad 10.5. I just transferred a show from the Bolt to the iPad, 698MB according to the "on iPad" tab in my shows. I timed it and it took 14 minutes 17 seconds. Along the way, the app guessed it would take from 13 minutes to 15 minutes. This was a one hour show and I used the "Medium" quality setting.
> 
> I have often used the out of home feature of the Tivo to download shows to the iPad to watch in hotels, or elsewhere. If I am on solid wireless (like my daughter's home in LA) or at my own home (same network as the Tivo), it has worked reliably for me. However, on hotel wireless, it will be slower and sometimes fail. Not surprising.
> 
> ...


My experience:

I have a Roamio connected via Moca to a 150/150 Fios connection.

In home downloading at around 15mins for an hour show is the norm. That was the case even in my previous place on WiFi and a much slower connection.

Out of home downloading is about the same given a good connection and my Fios upload speed. But in a previous home with a measly <10 upload, it was unusable. But streaming was ok on a decent download connection. (ie: not a hotel)

In home streaming has always been flawless for me regardless of connection. In my current home with Moca or even a previous home with a WiFi cable connection.

My devices include iPhone 6, X and original iPad Air and now a newer iPad. I found those devices really don't make much of a difference.

On apps, my TiVo Mini has horrible performance. The Roamio is better but I ultimately prefer my Roku or FireTV.


----------



## chuvak (Jul 22, 2006)

iOS app 4.1 is now available in the App Store.

Release notes:
- New TiVo Experience
- Support for iPhone X display
- Improved What to Watch experience, head to head images for sports
- Improved My shows experience with category filters like Going Away soon, Paused, TV Series, Movies, Sports, Kids, News, Suggestions & Recordings
- New Recording Activity feature to see why a particular show was not recorded, why it's not scheduled to record, or when a recording was deleted from your My Shows list
- Improved video playback experience
- Control streaming quality when in-home or out-of-home via newly added settings
- Improved broadband test which now suggests video quality for your network
- New improved remote control experience
- Streaming reliability improvements
- General bug fixes


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

available on Android also, downloaded on my Moto G6 with android 8.0. Updating my iphone6+ and ipad Pro now


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, it is up, but it forced me to change my password, and now it won't accept my new password on mobile or desktop.
"Invalid new password. Please try a different one." I'm following the requirements. I think the reset password system on tivo.com is broken.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok it is live, now we need to get Quick Mode and Skip Mode  if possible.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

thenightfly42 said:


> Well, it is up, but it forced me to change my password, and now it won't accept my new password on mobile or desktop.
> "Invalid new password. Please try a different one." I'm following the requirements. I think the reset password system on tivo.com is broken.


Broken for me as well. Something's definitely not working right on the Tivo end.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Not going to update until others report it is bug free. Not liking to see the post about the password snafu. 

Just the words “New experience” spooking me.


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

Looks like the new Tivo iOS app is here. Thankfully support for the X display size too:

‎TiVo



>


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

No login issue on my iPhone. App is working fine. But I had changed my password to match the new requirements a long time ago.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Downloaded the update to my iPhone. 

Downloaded shows no longer has folders, and it doesn't allow you to sort by name. So you have to scroll until you find your show and you have to click each show to make sure it is the date/episode number you want before viewing. Font is smaller too, at least according to my old eyes.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Streaming keeps cutting out for me even though I'm on my home wi-fi. Going to reboot the TiVo to see if that helps.

EDIT: reboot didn't resolve it. If I disable Cellular Data on my phone, it works. I think the app thinks I'm not connected to wi-fi. I've been having some problems with my router lately, so maybe that is the root cause.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

FYI - on android, after updating, downloads and streaming were not working. I set up streaming again, no luck. I cleared data on the app (alternatively, you could uninstall/reinstall), and a new set of required permissions came up. I granted those and set up streaming again, and was able to stream/download.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

bluemcduff said:


> Broken for me as well. Something's definitely not working right on the Tivo end.


Hmm, worked just fine for me, keep in mind if you have not logged in to the App in a while then that could be why. I do recall while back 6-9 months ago, I was forced to update my password when using Tivo app, but since then no issues, and I was able to log in just fine this time.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Ugh......no more swiping to delete in My Shows or the Todo list.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

kbmb said:


> Ugh......no more swiping to delete in My Shows or the Todo list.


Right, I do see option to select multiple recordings and delete in bulk and with extra step click on the recording then click DELETE. I wonder if this is because Tivo is trying to unify their code for use across different devices, still seems like swipe left to Delete should still be available.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

I was able to log in to the new app, no problem. The app plays on the iPhone X S Max and iPad great, much better quality. The whole look is very Hydra and functionality is pretty similar to what it was before. SHOCKINGLY, we STILL can’t stream recordings over a cellular connection - which is really annoying.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

4.1 can download in the background now so you don’t need to leave the app open. I didn’t try what happens if the download takes longer than 10 minutes since I periodically opened the app to see that it was still downloading.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Good:

it finally supports big screen sizes (iPad Pro, iPhone X, etc.)
it feels faster
it no longer looks like a forgotten remnant of iOS 6
Bad:

tiny fonts in lots of places
still no Skip Mode
still no Quick Mode
still no streaming over cellular for iOS users


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

kbmb said:


> Ugh......no more swiping to delete in My Shows or the Todo list.


One of the better features. I knew that TiVo would make it worse. I'm going to hang on to the old app as long as possible.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

I’m really happy to have the update with iPhone X support. I like the look and feel of the app. It seems pretty quick so far. 

I was hoping iPad picture in picture mode would have been included in the update. It doesn’t seem to be available. I would like to multi task and let the video play.

They removed the shading behind the information bars so I’m finding it hard to read the text overlaid on the video screen on my iPhone X. 

Overall thanks TiVo for updating the app!


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

jkudlacz said:


> Right, I do see option to select multiple recordings and delete in bulk and with extra step click on the recording then click DELETE. I wonder if this is because Tivo is trying to unify their code for use across different devices, still seems like swipe left to Delete should still be available.


Yeah I like the multiple select and delete. Much faster to delete multiple recordings or to Do items.

The redraw of the guide and to do list seem much faster.

Background downloading a big plus.

They should have commercial skip on both streamed and downloaded recordings.


----------



## TheNumberSix (Jul 8, 2004)

I’m having the same issue where I launched the app, it forced a password reset, and now I can’t login. Reset my password a few times. No joy.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure if I've been missing something all this time, but was hoping this would be fixed in the latest update...

If I record something in SD, and stream to my phone, it doesn't take up the full screen. It's letterboxed on all sides. I'd like to be able to zoom like you can do on the regular TiVo. Is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, so looks like there isn't a *separate* thread since it's now public.

1) first launch of app, had to enter name/password (but it was saved due to iCloud Keychain). So not good, but understandable since it seems to now be doing a web page or some different authentication?
2) it DIDN'T connect to my Tivos at first.. That was very bad, and I thought I was going to end up ranting here about it.. I tried a bit later, and it seemed to connect fine this time.
3) It now SEEMS like more steps to switch between Tivos. I have 2 Tivos that I use/look at frequently (I mostly use the app to manage to do list and see if they're full).. It used to be:
hit button in lower right
pick Tivo from selected Tivo
go back to now playing

Now it's 
MORE button
Settings button
back to my shows

hmm, I thought there was sometimes one more step in there.. So I think it's PARTIALLY just different, but it _seems_ like more steps even if it really isn't. Yeah I'll get used to it.

getting to do list is also 'different' but I'll get used to it.

GOOD GOOD GOOD GOOD things:
Even though it also has what I consider "worse UI", just like the Series 3 Tivo started.. it is MUCH MUCH MUCH MUCH faster in loading my ridiculously huge Now Playing list.. Now way way faster than kmttg on my local network too..

the "worse" part is that it now sort of updates in sections and isn't as smooth/polished of a UI.. But since it's MUCH MUCH faster, that's a tradeoff I will live with.

At some point I'll actually try downloading shows.. I highly doubt that'll actually work better, since it always seemed to me that the Tivo Stream (both the separate one I used and then later/nowadays the one built into my Roamio) would crash.. unless the app was somehow causing that, I doubt this has changed..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Not sure if I've been missing something all this time, but was hoping this would be fixed in the latest update...
> 
> If I record something in SD, and stream to my phone, it doesn't take up the full screen. It's letterboxed on all sides. I'd like to be able to zoom like you can do on the regular TiVo. Is there a setting I'm missing?


What does it show like when you watch ON YOUR TV? That's a serious question, because I record various SD shows (some PBS shows, and late night talk shows). most most most most take up a 4:3 section of the screen that's the full height of the TV.. but not all do. Are you sure you're not ZOOM-ing on your TV?

Basically: I sort of expect it to show up as if you had chosen Panel on the Tivo.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

morac said:


> 4.1 can download in the background now so you don't need to leave the app open. I didn't try what happens if the download takes longer than 10 minutes since I periodically opened the app to see that it was still downloading.


Are you sure about that? When I leave the app for ten minutes and come back, downloading doesn't seem to have progressed much at all, so I don't feel like I'm experiencing what you're reporting.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

It doesn’t seem to do notifications.

Would be nice if it notified when a download was complete.

Will be curious to see if downloads are more reliable, especially over mobile.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jeffrypennock said:


> Are you sure about that? When I leave the app for ten minutes and come back, downloading doesn't seem to have progressed much at all, so I don't feel like I'm experiencing what you're reporting.


In the prior app if you left the app the download would stop so if it's progressing at all, then it's doing more than it did. To answer your question though, it's definitely making progress in the background. Unfortunately downloads are still slow.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Time for new cheap Android tablet as the new app requires Android 5.0 or higher (4.4.2 on the old one). 

Scott


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Got new android app. Tivo forced me to update my $#@! password (which was perfectly strong before, and is now mostly a variation on F#@! TiVo), but at least the update worked for me. I'll have to try re-installing on my Huawei Mediapad when I get home so I can setup streaming properly and see if it does anything other than crash.

WOW! If I exit the app on "my shows" and login again later, it is still on "my shows"! What an incredible innovation!


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

bluemcduff said:


> Broken for me as well. Something's definitely not working right on the Tivo end.


I spoke with TiVo and figured out the problem. They don't tell you that your password can't contain all or part of your email address, your first name, or your last name.

I also had some issues with MacOS/Safari and their website, but that's another matter.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

thenightfly42 said:


> They don't tell you that your password can't contain all or part of your email address, your first name, or your last name.


Ah yes, sites that have idiotic rules for passwords are bad enough, but sites which have idiotic rules and won't tell you want they are are even better.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> Ah yes, sites that have idiotic rules for passwords are bad enough, but sites which have idiotic rules and won't tell you want they are are even better.



So you are saying it's idiotic to require that you not have your name or email address in a password?

I know I would never include my name or email address in a password. Or a birth date etc. Those are common things that are not supposed to be used as a password for better security.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

mattack said:


> What does it show like when you watch ON YOUR TV? That's a serious question, because I record various SD shows (some PBS shows, and late night talk shows). most most most most take up a 4:3 section of the screen that's the full height of the TV.. but not all do. Are you sure you're not ZOOM-ing on your TV?
> 
> Basically: I sort of expect it to show up as if you had chosen Panel on the Tivo.


Correct, it shows like I have "panel" selected, I understand that the show is recorded that way (it's a widscreen show on an SD channel). I'd love to have the "zoom" option to fill the screen .


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

I downloaded this morning and gave it a quick run through. I had to sign in, but had no problems doing so. First impression is that I really like it. I have a Tivo Bolt Vox on hardwired ethernet. I use the app on an 10.5" iPad Pro.

It seems much more responsive than the old app. Guide data, Manage data, and My Shows data, for example, load with almost no delay. 

The app uses a dark theme, which is not obviously customizable. But it looks okay.

Setup up in and out of home streaming was very quick, just a couple of seconds at most. Much better than the old app.

When streaming, the skip back 8 seconds and skip forward 30 seconds and the play pause buttons are put across the middle of the screen, obscuring the video. At first I didn't like this. But then I discovered that swipe left when video is running skips back 8, and swipe to the right jumps forward 30 seconds and neither gesture causes anything to change on the display except for the skip and jump in time (nothing obscures the video). This is really great for me. I like to watch recorded football and use back 8 forward 30 all the time to skip dead time between plays (try it, it works really well for almost all offenses except the fastest, and I can watch a game in 1-1/2 to 2 hours and see all the action). This is the single best thing about the upgrade. 

A new thing is that in settings, there is a network performance test that takes 60 seconds and will determine the best setting for streaming bandwidth. 

Overall, on first look, this is a great upgrade.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

Thos19 said:


> Downloaded the update to my iPhone.
> 
> Downloaded shows no longer has folders, and it doesn't allow you to sort by name. So you have to scroll until you find your show and you have to click each show to make sure it is the date/episode number you want before viewing. Font is smaller too, at least according to my old eyes.


I don't use this much, but have a two episode series in the downloads folder. They are listed separately (not in a a folder like in My Shows), but the two are clearly identified as "episode 1" and "Episode 2".


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Haven't tried it much, but Out of Home streaming on Android LTE is not working well anymore. With prior version used to work OK. Now even when I manually force it to do "lowest" quality (instead of "automatic") it keeps failing. Download over LTE is working though of course still painfully slow.

I think in general the UI is worse (more Hydra like) and like Hydra takes more button presses to do certain things, and the font is way too small in some cases on my phone.

So all in all I don't see it as an improvement for Android. I was hopeful that "streaming improvements" stated in release notes would make streaming better, but so far with limited testing seems to be worse...


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

tthkbw said:


> I don't use this much, but have a two episode series in the downloads folder. They are listed separately (not in a a folder like in My Shows), but the two are clearly identified as "episode 1" and "Episode 2".


If I can correct myself, I think the lack of dates has to do with the fact hat the shows were on my phone in the previous version prior to updating. I downloaded one new show last night and the airdate was listed to the right of the title.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Haven't tried it much, but Out of Home streaming on Android LTE is not working well anymore. With prior version used to work OK. Now even when I manually force it to do "lowest" quality (instead of "automatic") it keeps failing. Download over LTE is working though of course still painfully slow.
> 
> I think in general the UI is worse (more Hydra like) and like Hydra takes more button presses to do certain things, and the font is way too small in some cases on my phone.
> 
> So all in all I don't see it as an improvement for Android. I was hopeful that "streaming improvements" stated in release notes would make streaming better, but so far with limited testing seems to be worse...


It working fine here from the new app on Android 8. To a Galaxy S8 on Verizon prepaid. I'm having no problem streaming at the highest quality on the TiVo app. And like most apps on Verizon prepaid, it is not limiting my bandwidth from the TiVo app. Verizon only throttles the popular apps like Netflix and youtube.

I never had any issues streaming with the old TiVo app either.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I noticed you can force a guide update call via the app. Settings —> System Info. 

The button in the app doesn’t provide feedback, but does kick off the call. It’s possible this was supposed to be removed before the general release.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> ...I'll have to try re-installing on my Huawei Mediapad when I get home so I can setup streaming properly and see if it does anything other than crash.


Well, I was able to watch one show without a crash, so perhaps it is improved. I couldn't even get to individual show info without it crashing previously (much less try to watch it).


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

morac said:


> In the prior app if you left the app the download would stop so if it's progressing at all, then it's doing more than it did. To answer your question though, it's definitely making progress in the background. Unfortunately downloads are still slow.


Right, right. I understood what you meant. And I tried it. My downloads stop (not just slow) in the background , I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tthkbw said:


> When streaming, the skip back 8 seconds and skip forward 30 seconds and the play pause buttons are put across the middle of the screen, obscuring the video. At first I didn't like this. But then I discovered that swipe left when video is running skips back 8, and swipe to the right jumps forward 30 seconds and neither gesture causes anything to change on the display except for the skip and jump in time (nothing obscures the video). This is really great for me.


MAYBE I'm confusing this with the VLC app, which I also use to watch video (that I have downloaded from my Tivo)... didn't these also work in the old version of the app? Even though I now haven't used it in a while due to downloads not working for me.. I used to use it and I sure thought at some point I had discovered the swipes there too..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jeffrypennock said:


> Right, right. I understood what you meant. And I tried it. My downloads stop (not just slow) in the background , I'm pretty sure.


Do they auto-restart the download when you go back in the app?


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

You mean this thing was beta tested prior to release? I find it hard to believe. 

How did the beta testers miss the fact that the “Downloads” view (on both iPhone and iPad) lack the grouping of recordings into shows and the ability to change sort order — in fact, the order displayed seems to be random (for example, the exact the same downloads on the iPhone and iPad display in different order). There are many, many other flaws in the software that should have been worked out in the beta phase (unreadable fonts, no global controls for displaying Recordings vs. All Episodes, inconsistent display/representations, button layout not matching the remote of the target machine). I’m having a very bad experience with this new “Experience” — and I want to go back!


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Is there a button in the app. to send feedback?

Or any other way to send feedback?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, the remote is ugly.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

temp password was annoying. and now i have to go to the website (seemingly) to create a permanent one as the app doesn't ask to create a permanent one.

And the app made my use case for it more annoying as well. I would get on the app to delete shows or see what was on my Tivo while watching a show through a Tivo Mini. But now the app shows 2 big icons at the top of My Shows aka a mini-Discovery Bar which takes up way too much space. I only see 5 shows at a time on my phone lol. Dumb.

I also used the app to delete shows and that is more annoying as well. Now you can't swipe to delete. You have to click on a show. Wait for the next screen to load and then click delete. And then confirm you want to delete it.


----------



## jeffrypennock (May 18, 2006)

jeffrypennock said:


> Right, right. I understood what you meant. And I tried it. My downloads stop (not just slow) in the background , I'm pretty sure.


I take it back it's working for me this morning. Unsure why it wasn't previously.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

SullyND said:


> Man, the remote is ugly.


New remote is clunky. No numbers unless you bring up keyboard. No Skip. They need to emulate the remote like the last iteration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I watched the beginning of a movie at home last night to test if it was working. I went back to the movie this morning at work to test outside the house streaming and watched the same movie, and it worked, but it started from the beginning again, not from where I left off last night.

It also took forever to start the app with a spinning circle and the tablet deciding to turn off the screen two or three times because of no activity.

Anyway, it is better than the old version because it at least runs. The old one always crashed before I could do anything.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MMG said:


> New remote is clunky. No numbers unless you bring up keyboard. No Skip. They need to emulate the remote like the last iteration.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Scroll the remote up to see the numbers.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Stev3Davidson said:


> How did the beta testers miss the fact that the "Downloads" view (on both iPhone and iPad) lack the grouping of recordings into shows and the ability to change sort order - in fact, the order displayed seems to be random (for example, the exact the same downloads on the iPhone and iPad display in different order).


I'd bet lots of money the beta testers pointed it out... and that TiVo development staff decided to move forward anyway. Hopefully, it'll be brought back in a future update. The lack of folders and swipe to delete are major deficiencies in my book.


----------



## ehharley1 (Apr 28, 2016)

My wife has an iPhone 6s Plus running on iOS 11. We just installed TiVo app 4.1.0 on her phone. When opening it on WiFi at home everything works like normal. We had to log-in and ran the setup including out-of-home streaming. As a test i turned WiFi off, in her phones control center, the TiVo app immediately everything at the bottom was X’d out and it said no shows available and gave me the option to “connect” the app then said she has no network connection, that her phone is in airplane mode.
Scratching my head, I tried the same thing on my phone and the info button at the bottom was the only thing with an X on it and I was able to download a recording. The only difference is I have an iPhone X running on iOS 12. Anyone have any suggestions or seen anything similar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

tthkbw said:


> But then I discovered that swipe left when video is running skips back 8, and swipe to the right jumps forward 30 seconds and neither gesture causes anything to change on the display except for the skip and jump in time (nothing obscures the video). This is really great for me. I like to watch recorded football and use back 8 forward 30 all the time to skip dead time between plays (try it, it works really well for almost all offenses except the fastest, and I can watch a game in 1-1/2 to 2 hours and see all the action). This is the single best thing about the upgrade.


I hate to break it to you, but your "single best thing about the upgrade" has always been there and has nothing to do with the upgrade. I've been using it for years.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Stev3Davidson said:


> How did the beta testers miss the fact that the "Downloads" view (on both iPhone and iPad) lack the grouping of recordings into shows and the ability to change sort order


In my experience testing software over the years, when developers release a product for beta testing, their primary focus is identifying any bugs and that any feedback on the design or feature set is largely ignored until the next development cycle. Beta testers don't 'miss' the issues you describe; on the contrary, they're often quite vocal about them. It's just that the product is too far along the development cycle to retreat and redesign. On the few occasions I've been involved pre-beta, discussions on the feature set and UI have been often vigorous, sometimes entertaining, and even occasionally productive.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Streaming was still "broken" for me on Android even after uninstalling and re-installing and even for in home on WiFi. Eventually though I figured out when you start playing a video, you have to press the "Play" icon or nothing happens and an error pops up asking to try again. Talk about non intuitive. With prior versions it made sense once you start playing a stream you didn't then have to press a "Play" icon again.


----------



## tthkbw (Aug 16, 2010)

generaltso said:


> I hate to break it to you, but your "single best thing about the upgrade" has always been there and has nothing to do with the upgrade. I've been using it for years.


Wow! thanks to you and Mattack for pointing this out. Think of how happy I could have been! This is probably even in a manual somewhere, but I never found it, and spent lots of time tapping the screen to bring up the buttons across the bottom, then poking back 8 with my left thumb and skip 30 with my right thumb.

Anyway, despite the fact that this feature isn't new, I am still impressed with the performance of the new app compared to the old.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

One thing I don't like about the guide in the new app is that they took out the channel numbers on the right side that let you skip to a specific channel. Now it takes a long time to get to the channels I want because Fios HD channels start at 500. Yes, I realize I can create a custom channel listing but that's annoying and something I've never done before.

Also, out of home downloads are still painfully slow. I'm seeing about 1.3-1.5 hours for a 1 hour recording in medium. I stopped doing out of home downloads awhile ago because it was just so slow. Doesn't seem to have gotten too much better.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

I guess we should be grateful that Rovi spent money to develop a new app. Looks like from the ground up?

Or was it already in the pipeline when they acquired Tivo?

Just hoping this bodes well for new hardware development.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Set recordings for Power Lunch and Closing Bell on CNBC HD (channel 819 for me) from the new TiVo iOS app and getting home now it recorded them from channel 43 which is one of the SD feeds for CNBC here. But it’s not even included in my channel list on the TiVo so no idea how it happened. Any other issues like this?


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

In typically Tivo fashion they totally botched the roll out and released it without fully testing it. On 5.x it does not even load, keeps saying reload. There is not that many Trunk version of Android OS, you would think at minimum they would at least test 4.x-8.x before rolling out garbage for end users to beta test for them like they do with tivo firmware, this is par for the course when a hardware company pretends to be a software company. Good thing I have the older apk to roll back to until they drop support.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

This showed up in my iOS App Store updates, so I upgraded.

Is this the only, or primary place, where the new app is being discussed? I didn't participate in the Beta and haven't read the entire thread by any means.

Some of these changes will just taking getting used to. If streaming and/or downloading are more reliable, or faster, then that will sure be a plus.

The UI needs work.

Some problems may be easy to fix - like, the list of downloaded shows has no organization and is very uninformative. Just show title, episode title, and size. If you've downloaded a few episodes of some show, they appear randomly, and the only way to see their episode numbers is to tap each for more detail. It does seem like TiVo can improve this display easily enough - seems to be an isolated feature.

It may be more difficult to fix the illogical menu where you choose between:

Downloads
All Shows
Going Away Soon
Paused
TV Series
Movies
News
Recordings

What is "Downloads" doing in that list? Those used to be in a separate "On my iPhone" or "On my iPad" tab.

If you pause playback of a downloaded show, does it appear in Paused? If it's a TV show, does it appear in TV Series? If it's a recording does it show up in Recordings?

Is it in All Shows? Why wouldn't it be? Everything else in this list is in All Shows, and Downloads is in this list.

What if you delete a show from the TiVo but leave it on the phone/tablet. Is it then listed in All Shows? Why wouldn't it be? (I haven't tested this because I never do it.)

It just doesn't seem that Downloads belongs in this list at all.

It's already true, isn't it, that the app connects to and communicates with just one TiVo at a time. Right? In that case "All Shows" really means "All Shows on this one TiVo." In other words - it's the shows that are on one device.

The phone/tablet is a different device. Its shows don't belong in this list.

This might be harder for them to change. It would ideally mean returning to the old tabbed interface where you could toggle between the currently connected TiVo, and the phone/tablet. I don't see such a radical change happening.

Maybe the UI can be updated to more cleanly distinguish that Downloads don't appear in any of the other menu items.

I also didn't know you could swipe for skip back/forward. I was pretty good at tapping the old small buttons and never needed an alternative. Now that I see how to swipe - I wonder, isn't it backwards? I guess you are swiping in the same direction that you would grab and slide the scrubber (progress bar). But otherwise, doesn't swiping usually go the other way? To the left to move ahead, to the right to move back? Like in a photo gallery. And you always swipe up to see "further down" in a document, etc. Anyway, obviously anyone can adapt to this.

But I too don't like the way the buttons cover the screen when you tap, and that's the only reason I'd use swiping. Large obscuring buttons are common with streaming services - some streaming apps are much worse and completely dim the underlying screen when they pause, meaning if you pause to SEE something, you can see it even less!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> One thing I don't like about the guide in the new app is that they took out the channel numbers on the right side that let you skip to a specific channel. Now it takes a long time to get to the channels I want because Fios HD channels start at 500. Yes, I realize I can create a custom channel listing but that's annoying and something I've never done before.


You can jump to a part of the guide by hitting the magnifying glass next to the word guide. Type in the channel number then hit the channel in the result list. It will bring the guide back at that location.

You can also type in a channel name and the same will result. Like HBO.

BTW, not having at least a channel list makes for some sloppy searches on a TiVo as it uses channel list or channels I get to do searches. Favorites are less important.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

The search is slow and doesn't really work well. First, the channel number doesn't work. I just tried it a few times. Second, typing ESPN will work but the channel itself is at the bottom of a list of entries. It was so fast and simple to just hit the 500 or 600 number on the right in the old app.

I guess I'll try and create a channel list tonight but I'd really rather not. I get pretty much every single channel available in my TV package so there isn't a whole lot to uncheck. Mostly just the SD channels and some of the Spanish language ones in the 1500s. I feel like I did this awhile ago but it must not have stuck.


----------



## ehharley1 (Apr 28, 2016)

I found I had to go into settings/TiVo and turn on cellular data? For some reason the default for that is set to off and if you turn off WiFi with setting off TiVo app thinks you’re in airplane mode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> The search is slow and doesn't really work well. First, the channel number doesn't work. I just tried it a few times. Second, typing ESPN will work but the channel itself is at the bottom of a list of entries. It was so fast and simple to just hit the 500 or 600 number on the right in the old app.
> 
> I guess I'll try and create a channel list tonight but I'd really rather not. I get pretty much every single channel available in my TV package so there isn't a whole lot to uncheck. Mostly just the SD channels and some of the Spanish language ones in the 1500s. I feel like I did this awhile ago but it must not have stuck.


Whatever. I have fios too and found the numbers in the side to be annoying. I'd hit them accidentally or still had to scroll. Fast enough for me.

As for the number search not working, make sure you aren't using the program search. It's the one with the word GUIDE. not the general search at the top.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I wish there was a "Device" link under "My Shows". for those of us that may have multiple Bolt's attached. Right now you have to go to "settings", "selected TiVo box" to change source DVRs.

I realize the majority of folks only stream from one source DVR, but maybe "Device" could be context sensitive, and only appear when more than one streaming device is configured?

Better still, what about an option for a unified playlist of all attached DVRs?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trip1eX said:


> I also used the app to delete shows and that is more annoying as well. Now you can't swipe to delete. You have to click on a show. Wait for the next screen to load and then click delete. And then confirm you want to delete it.


I'm not saying I wouldn't ALSO want swipe to delete..

BUT.. At least on the iOS version.. (I have no idea if the Android version has significantly different UI)..

1) hit the three vertical dots icon
2) hit edit
3) select multiple items
4) hit delete

So IF you want to delete more than one item at a time, it's more convenient.. but if you only want to delete one (or use similar UI, without step 1, to delete items in the To Do list as you skim through it), it's less convenient.

Another UI quirk -- if I switch views, e.g. go into a folder and then back out, THEN you see it scroll back to where I was.. I do that often since even with the % gauge, I leave suggestions on (even though I for all practical purposes never watch suggestions)... because the gauge is off.. I'm currently at 100%, but have 15 suggestions (and no recently deleted shows). (I got down to 4 suggestions last night, but one of them was ~13 gigs).


----------



## wlexx (May 14, 2010)

Also noticed that the new app won’t connect to my premiere xl4 as I have configured my home router DHCP to a range larger than 254 devices (172.16.x.x/16). 
I get an error message “A network error has occurred”

Never had that issue with the old app.

I found I can only get it to connect if I assign an IP address that has the first three octets identical to that of the TiVo.
E.g. 
172.16.151.4/16 (TiVo) and 172.16.148.40/16 (IPad or iPhone) does not connect.
But 172.16.151.4/16 (TiVo) and 172.16.151.5/16 (IPad or iPhone) connects.

I guess I could do DHCP reservations as a workaround but the new app should be able to detect a local network like the old one did. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

NYHeel said:


> Also, out of home downloads are still painfully slow. I'm seeing about 1.3-1.5 hours for a 1 hour recording in medium. I stopped doing out of home downloads awhile ago because it was just so slow. Doesn't seem to have gotten too much better.


Same here now but before my out of home downloading was much faster! (With 150 upload at home).

This is a big downgrade if it's not just a fluke tonight.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

tthkbw said:


> This is probably even in a manual somewhere...


Thank-you! This was the best laugh I've had all week!


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

App refuses to complete streaming setup for me - both in and out of home. Keeps giving me a message that setup did not complete. I've logged out, uninstalled, reinstalled, signed in, signed out, signed back in and still nothing. Have tried about 20 times now. Old app never gave me an issue.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Whatever. I have fios too and found the numbers in the side to be annoying. I'd hit them accidentally or still had to scroll. Fast enough for me.
> 
> As for the number search not working, make sure you aren't using the program search. It's the one with the word GUIDE. not the general search at the top.


You're right. I was searching in the wrong search. Channels do show up in the guide search. The only issue is that when you search after pulling up the guide after opening the app it takes around 10-15 seconds for the channel to appear. After that it's quick.

I really liked the numbers on the side and used them every single time I opened the guide. Though, I have to give the new Tivo app some credit. When I just opened it now it defaulted me to 502, which was probably the last place I was. So if it's going to leave you where you last were as opposed to starting at 1 all the time then I can manage.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

NYHeel said:


> You're right. I was searching in the wrong search. Channels do show up in the guide search. The only issue is that when you search after pulling up the guide after opening the app it takes around 10-15 seconds for the channel to appear. After that it's quick.
> 
> I really liked the numbers on the side and used them every single time I opened the guide. Though, I have to give the new Tivo app some credit. When I just opened it now it defaulted me to 502, which was probably the last place I was. So if it's going to leave you where you last were as opposed to starting at 1 all the time then I can manage.


IIRC, on the old app the guide will open to the channel you are watching.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sangs said:


> App refuses to complete streaming setup for me - both in and out of home. Keeps giving me a message that setup did not complete. I've logged out, uninstalled, reinstalled, signed in, signed out, signed back in and still nothing. Have tried about 20 times now. Old app never gave me an issue.


Have you tried restarting the Tivo box?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

morac said:


> Have you tried restarting the Tivo box?


Yes I have @morac, twice. Thanks though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Streaming was still "broken" for me on Android even after uninstalling and re-installing and even for in home on WiFi. Eventually though I figured out when you start playing a video, you have to press the "Play" icon or nothing happens and an error pops up asking to try again. Talk about non intuitive. With prior versions it made sense once you start playing a stream you didn't then have to press a "Play" icon again.


I don't need to hit play on my Android devices. One I select the option to watch on the phone/tablet, it starts playing right away. Just like with the old app.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried sideloading to a FireTV stick?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I don't need to hit play on my Android devices. One I select the option to watch on the phone/tablet, it starts playing right away. Just like with the old app.


Just tried again on my Android phone (running Android 7.0) and verified it. I get 3 circles show up when I start the stream, the middle one with a ">" (play symbol) that I have to click on else it doesn't start playing itself automatically. If I don't click on the ">" symbol I just get black screen and spinning for several seconds and then it says "failed" and do I want to re-try with different quality.

Not a big deal now I know about it, but certainly not intuitive.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Just tried again on my Android phone (running Android 7.0) and verified it. I get 3 circles show up when I start the stream, the middle one with a ">" (play symbol) that I have to click on else it doesn't start playing itself automatically. If I don't click on the ">" symbol I just get black screen and spinning for several seconds and then it says "failed" and do I want to re-try with different quality.
> 
> Not a big deal now I know about it, but certainly not intuitive.


FWIW (and I don't doubt your experience one bit), it doesn't work that way on my iPhone. Choosing Watch>On iPhone starts playback with no further interaction.

Just spitballing, could you be running anything special that could account for this, like a content blocker? Not really related, but I have a chrome extension that disables html5 audio/video autoplay tags(I hate when a site starts blaring at me when I'm not expecting video), and sometimes it has negative effects on some sites and I have to whitelist those.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Just tried again on my Android phone


FWIW, not happening here on G8 on Android Oreo.


----------



## KingPenguin (Dec 26, 2005)

It seems the app will not accept all valid email addresses. I've got a [email protected] address and the new app refuses to accept the + in the address. "You must enter a valid email address."

So I cannot login. Guess I'll try support tomorrow.

PS If you didn't know, all addresses of the form [email protected] are directed to the [email protected] account which is good for filtering and knowing who sells/leaks your information.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo is working on the problem.

tivo.com login problems


----------



## MVPinFLA (Dec 16, 2003)

In the past, I have only used the app to record shows when I wasn't home. Playing with the new app, I really like it and will probably use it a lot more in the future. I like it!


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Downloaded the new app ver. 4.1.0-1167450 and all I get after it says connecting is a bar that has the word "Reload" in it and it recycles over and over.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Using Samsung Android on 4.1.0 today. The first load allowed me to do the speed test. After a reload I managed to crash it when trying to watch "live" TV. It worked ok, but then I went to exit and it died. There was a recording of the program on my Roamio, so that part was ok. I'll wait until the next release.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know what the speed test is actually testing? If I run it while connected to my wifi (same network as TiVo), it just spins and I get nothing. If I disable wifi to test through my cell provider and the Internet, it runs, but then it tells me my speed is 0.58 Mbps (or some similar super-low number). I have gig fiber (symmetric so gig upload) at home and pretty good 4G coverage on my cell (get 100 Mbps downloads there) - if there's a bottleneck, it must be TiVo's proxy. There needs to be a way to use an alternate, have TiVo use UPnP and skip the proxy, etc.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Still am unable to complete streaming setup. On my iPhone and iPad. Maddening.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

burdellgp said:


> Anyone know what the speed test is actually testing? If I run it while connected to my wifi (same network as TiVo), it just spins and I get nothing. If I disable wifi to test through my cell provider and the Internet, it runs, but then it tells me my speed is 0.58 Mbps (or some similar super-low number). I have gig fiber (symmetric so gig upload) at home and pretty good 4G coverage on my cell (get 100 Mbps downloads there) - if there's a bottleneck, it must be TiVo's proxy. There needs to be a way to use an alternate, have TiVo use UPnP and skip the proxy, etc.


I was able to run it both on LTE and WiFi (Comcast) with no issues. I believe the speed it is testing though is your upstream and not the downstream just as a data point.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smark said:


> I was able to run it both on LTE and WiFi (Comcast) with no issues. I believe the speed it is testing though is your upstream and not the downstream just as a data point.


It seems that it was measuring my upstream speed also.

update: just checked and it says my "average" speed is 9.36Mbps. I pay for, and receive, 75Mbps down and 7Mbps up. So I'm not sure what it's "averaging".


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It seems that it was measuring my upstream speed also.
> 
> update: just checked and it says my "average" speed is 9.36Mbps. I pay for, and receive, 75Mbps down and 7Mbps up. So I'm not sure what it's "averaging".


Keep in mind that most ISPs "overprovision" you a bit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

smark said:


> Keep in mind that most ISPs "overprovision" you a bit.


I have used my ISP's speed test, Ookla, and the test built into my router. All agree. If anything my ISP "underprovisions" my downstream. But usually I get the speed I pay for, 24/7/365. Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

BTW, this PC uses an EX7000 as a wireless bridge to my router downstairs.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

KimHedrick said:


> Downloaded the new app ver. 4.1.0-1167450 and all I get after it says connecting is a bar that has the word "Reload" in it and it recycles over and over.


You are not alone, it does not work on Lollipop either but works on fine on 8.x. But don't bother contacting Tivo support like I did, because you will get some level 1 tech that will tell you to reboot your phone. Par for the course for Tivo to roll out garbage as usual and expect their end users to beta test all these problems for them that should have been tested if it was released via proper software release cycle.


----------



## Jetspeedz (Dec 20, 2014)

KimHedrick said:


> Downloaded the new app ver. 4.1.0-1167450 and all I get after it says connecting is a bar that has the word "Reload" in it and it recycles over and over.


If you do call feel free to reference this case - 08309232


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> I noticed you can force a guide update call via the app. Settings -> System Info.
> 
> The button in the app doesn't provide feedback, but does kick off the call. It's possible this was supposed to be removed before the general release.


Looks like this is only when you are in your local network.

Never mind. It worked the second time I tried.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Looks like this is only when you are in your local network.
> 
> Never mind. It worked the second time I tried.


Nice that they called it System Info. They wouldn't want to confuse someone who expected to see the TiVo's System Info display.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For the most part the new app is OK. There are a few minor quirks, but I don't mind the UI that much. Exception.... you have to go into settings to change TiVos. There use to be a little pull down at the top. I used that a lot as I have several TiVos and use the app to access them all frequently. But I really switch back and forth between two. I use my mian Bolt in the living room to watch TV in bed via the app on my iPad. I also use the app as the main UI for access the OTA only Bolt in my office upstairs when I set up a new SP for a network show. Switching back and forth in the new app is a PITA because after you switch it doesn't actually "take" until you close settings and go to one of the main tabs.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> For the most part the new app is OK. There are a few minor quirks, but I don't mind the UI that much. Exception.... you have to go into settings to change TiVos.


ya. I complained about that as well. If they're trying to bring Hydra to iOS, there should be a Devices link under My Shows. Maybe they could make it configuration aware, so folks with only one DVR don't have to see it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Just tried again on my Android phone (running Android 7.0) and verified it. I get 3 circles show up when I start the stream, the middle one with a ">" (play symbol) that I have to click on else it doesn't start playing itself automatically. If I don't click on the ">" symbol I just get black screen and spinning for several seconds and then it says "failed" and do I want to re-try with different quality.
> 
> Not a big deal now I know about it, but certainly not intuitive.


I wonder why the difference? Mine start with those same three circles. But the middle one starts with the pause symbol. Since the video starts playing on it's own.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> I wonder why the difference? Mine start with those same three circles. But the middle one starts with the pause symbol. Since the video starts playing on it's own.


 Maybe it's Android version specific. What versions of Android are your devices running? My phone is on 7.0 (June 1, 2018 patch level). My guess is whoever developed the new app perhaps only tested on 8.x and beyond. Checking the Android Wiki page, 7.0 is still a mainstream/supported version. Or who knows, there are so many Android hardware/software variations it may be device specific issue.


----------



## rmcurtis (May 26, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> For the most part the new app is OK. There are a few minor quirks, but I don't mind the UI that much. Exception.... you have to go into settings to change TiVos. There use to be a little pull down at the top. I used that a lot as I have several TiVos and use the app to access them all frequently.


I still have a drop down on the new app to change TiVos. Android using app version 4.1.0-1167450.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rmcurtis said:


> I still have a drop down on the new app to change TiVos. Android using app version 4.1.0-1167450.
> View attachment 37136


I'm using an iPad.....










Use to be a drop down in the upper left. Now you have to go to settings....










Edit: Here is what the old app looked like....


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I know this is for Android... but any chance TIVO will update the blue spinning streaming issue? I just moved from DISH to Cable and DISH's remote viewing by far is better than TIVO. Do love my TIVO.... But DISH does remote much better.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Set recordings for Power Lunch and Closing Bell on CNBC HD (channel 819 for me) from the new TiVo iOS app and getting home now it recorded them from channel 43 which is one of the SD feeds for CNBC here. But it's not even included in my channel list on the TiVo so no idea how it happened. Any other issues like this?


ios app.

That's happening for me to. I used my phone to set a MLB game recording of HD FS1 1208 and it instead marked SD FS1 271. Same thing with TBS too. I actually have all SD channels unchecked in my channel list.

I also just noticed that the app crashes when I go into the app to do list listing and try to edit the wrong channel number recording.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

spiderpumpkin said:


> ios app.
> 
> That's happening for me to. I used my phone to set a MLB game recording of HD FS1 1208 and it instead marked SD FS1 271. Same thing with TBS too. I actually have all SD channels unchecked in my channel list.
> 
> I also just noticed that the app crashes when I go into the app to do list listing and try to edit the wrong channel number recording.


What do you have the guide set to in the app? And how did you pick it? I did it from the guide.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> What do you have the guide set to in the app? And how did you pick it? I did it from the guide.


My channel list guide setting in the ios app. Using app guide to set recordings.

I basically have all channels below 1000 unchecked on my tivo.

I just did a test and set app to all channels and set a recording for HD FS1 878 and it set the channel for the recording to HD FS1 1208. I guess that's one way to at least get an HD channel set when away from home.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

spiderpumpkin said:


> My channel list guide setting in the ios app. Using app guide to set recordings.
> 
> I basically have all channels below 1000 unchecked on my tivo.
> 
> I just did a test and set app to all channels and set a recording for HD FS1 878 and it set the channel for the recording to HD FS1 1208. I guess that's one way to at least get an HD channel set when away from home.


You have lost me. When I go to set the recording, it uses the channel I selected and even displays it before setting.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

TonyD79 said:


> ...When I go to set the recording, it uses the channel I selected and even displays it before setting.


ditto


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moyekj said:


> Maybe it's Android version specific. What versions of Android are your devices running? My phone is on 7.0 (June 1, 2018 patch level). My guess is whoever developed the new app perhaps only tested on 8.x and beyond. Checking the Android Wiki page, 7.0 is still a mainstream/supported version. Or who knows, there are so many Android hardware/software variations it may be device specific issue.


My cell is on Android 8. But my three tablets are on Android 6. But all behave the same way with the new TiVo app. They all start playing the videos on their own. And start with the middle circle with the pause symbol.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

morac said:


> In the prior app if you left the app the download would stop so if it's progressing at all, then it's doing more than it did. To answer your question though, it's definitely making progress in the background. Unfortunately downloads are still slow.


So looking now and when I turn off my iPhone's screen and then come back to the app I see decent progress on the download after only 1 min, went from 1.7% to 10.5% so that part works fine. Now I switched out of the app and back into it after talking to my wife (she called me on the phone while I was doing the test) and now I see 23%. So it works with background downloads. WOOT.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

jeffrypennock said:


> Right, right. I understood what you meant. And I tried it. My downloads stop (not just slow) in the background , I'm pretty sure.


What device are you using, works fine on my iPhone 7, if I turn off screen or get out of the app to do something else.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jkudlacz said:


> What device are you using, works fine on my iPhone 7, if I turn off screen or get out of the app to do something else.


I think it stops if you swipe the app closed. Just hitting the home button does not stop background download.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

That would make sense, if app is closed then it won't work , so this is a big improvement. Now let's hope we can get Skip and Quick modes or at least Skip.


----------



## rscar627 (Jun 11, 2004)

The new app is working great for me on an iPhone 6. I am only using it to stream shows at work and it seems much more stable than the old app (and I only have a DSL connection at work). I haven't tried downloading yet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> My cell is on Android 8. But my three tablets are on Android 6. But all behave the same way with the new TiVo app. They all start playing the videos on their own. And start with the middle circle with the pause symbol.


By the way, on my Android 7 phone, even downloaded TiVo videos when I start playing them have the same issue where I must press the play circle symbol as well. So it's not just streaming. Google search on the issue turned up nothing.


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

When I first installed all my Tivo equipment the wifi in my house was the wifi in the TW modem. I don't recall doing anything to connect the Tivo to the wifi because I'm using ethernet and MOCA for all communications between the Tivo devices. A few months ago I bought an Orbi setup with the router and satellite. When I use the Tivo app and try to stream a recording to my phone or tablet, both of which are connected to the Orbi wifi, the app says that I can't watch them because I'm "away from your home network". If I turn the wifi back on in the modem and connect my phone to it streaming works fine. What do I need to do to my setup to get the app to realize that the Orbi network is my home network?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@KimHedrick, I suspect that your Orbi setup is connected and configured as a cascaded router, creating a second isolated LAN. I expect that you'd want to review Orbi docs to determine how to connect and configure the Orbi mesh as an access point for your current LAN, eliminating the NAT/firewall between the Orbi access point and your TiVo boxes.

See: How do I configure my Orbi router to act as an access point? | Answer | NETGEAR Support


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> @KimHedrick, I suspect that your Orbi setup is connected and configured as a cascaded router, creating a second isolated LAN. I expect that you'd want to review Orbi docs to determine how to connect and configure the Orbi mesh as an access point for your current LAN, eliminating the NAT/firewall between the Orbi access point and your TiVo boxes.
> 
> See: How do I configure my Orbi router to act as an access point? | Answer | NETGEAR Support


Thank you, sir! You rock! That was all it took.


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that the Downloads list has no kind of order - just a last-downloaded-on-bottom sequence - and programs in a series aren't grouped into folders as they are when listing shows recorded on the TiVo box itself? And there is no control for alphabetical vs. chronological? Or is just my iPhone and my iPad?

I'm finding the downloading capability of this new app to be a giant step backward in usability (and no more robust than before - what the heck is an "Error 59:-1"?)

If it isn't just me, does anyone know if TiVo is aware? Are they working on a fix?


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

The app update a mixed bag for me. The forced password update was confusing, but ok.

For the first time in several years, transferring shows from Roamio to iPad is rock solid, succeeding fairly quickly without error. So that was great.

But playing downloads offline is a bit of a UI mess. Launching the app, I have to wait a couple minutes for the TiVo app to try and eventually fail to connect online. Then I can tell it to show me just downloaded shows. This is a step backwards; the previous app didn’t have this long wait or need to manually change to offline mode.

The download listing lost its season, episode, and air date information, another big step backwards.

And downloads no longer indicated unmatched vs watched, a huge usability loss.

The new app feels like it was designed by people who never use it.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Practically every time I start the new app, I get an "expired certificate" error and have to re-login.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've yet to need to login again. From my cell phone and three tablets. It works as it should. But I don't download anything. I only stream the content. Where I'm at I always have a cellular or wifi connection, so there is no need to download anything.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I’ve also had sporadic login issues with the updated app.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Strange, I've had to log in maybe twice since updating to this new version.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I know this thread is about the mobile app but has there been any mention or progress on the app for tv devices? IE Fire TV, Roku, Android TV etc?


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

jcthorne said:


> I know this thread is about the mobile app but has there been any mention or progress on the app for tv devices? IE Fire TV, Roku, Android TV etc?


I can't find the direct quote (I think @davezatz posted it a while back, but I could be wrong). Last I remember hearing was sometime in the first half of 2019.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

OrangeCrush said:


> I can't find the direct quote (I think @davezatz posted it a while back, but I could be wrong). Last I remember hearing was sometime in the first half of 2019.


Like all TiVo targets, take it with a grain of sand... 

New TiVo Experience Hits Mobile Apps | Zatz Not Funny!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

OrangeCrush said:


> I can't find the direct quote (I think @davezatz posted it a while back, but I could be wrong). Last I remember hearing was sometime in the first half of 2019.


So if that is what TiVo said then I guess we can expect it in 2020 or 2021?

If we are lucky.


----------



## ctall (Oct 6, 2010)

spiderpumpkin said:


> ios app.
> 
> That's happening for me to. I used my phone to set a MLB game recording of HD FS1 1208 and it instead marked SD FS1 271. Same thing with TBS too. I actually have all SD channels unchecked in my channel list.
> 
> I also just noticed that the app crashes when I go into the app to do list listing and try to edit the wrong channel number recording.


I have this issue aso. I cannot get the ios app to actually record from the HD version of the channel and it instead records from the unchecked SD version. Can't figure out how to fix it from the app. What's the best way to make Tivo aware of this problem?


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I use the app for the Guide and to set recordings remotely. No sign-in problems. BUT...the guide has become a real pain. At least on my Galaxy, you cannot go forward to another time...the forward arrow is off to the right side of the screen. You can go backward, but not forward. I've sent emails to developer and posted on the app reviews...no response from TiVO. Been this way since the new version of the app.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

hybucket said:


> At least on my Galaxy, you cannot go forward to another time...the forward arrow is off to the right side of the screen. You can go backward, but not forward.


Slide your finger from right to left across the program name to advance the guide, or left to right to go backward.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Aha! Never knew. I tried swiping everywhere else EXCEPT the program name. Go figure. Altho..they should fix that top arrow. Thanks.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 18, 2003)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> FYI - on android, after updating, downloads and streaming were not working. I set up streaming again, no luck. I cleared data on the app (alternatively, you could uninstall/reinstall), and a new set of required permissions came up. I granted those and set up streaming again, and was able to stream/download.


THANK YOU!! Since the 4.1 update I hadn't been able to download programs locally. (Streaming did work, but downloading failed instantly.) Clearing Data and setting the app back up from scratch fixed it!!

Edit: UGH, but downloads are still the same PITA POS they were before, aborting repeatedly and requiring endless retries, and sometimes requiring setting up out of home streaming again.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> My cell is on Android 8. But my three tablets are on Android 6. But all behave the same way with the new TiVo app. They all start playing the videos on their own. And start with the middle circle with the pause symbol.


 Turns out it was an issue with version of Android as I suspected. Today my phone updated from 7.x to 8.1 Android and now it works perfectly.


----------

